# A good cologne?



## prettipolish (Oct 18, 2006)

To get for your boyfriend for christmas, I don't know if it would be offensive or what but I JUST LOVE COLOGNE!

any ideas?
He's kinda preppy tall, nice, hot accent! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , uhh hes sweet, he's kinda city but kinda country at the same time.


----------



## liv (Oct 21, 2006)

Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gio and Marc Jacobs for Men are my two absolute favorites, they are masculine and aren't strong or offensive.  give them a sniff sometime!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2006)

My husband isn't really into colognes.  He likes this one as it smells subtle and clean: Essenza di Zegna by Ermenegildo Zegna (Sephora and Nordies).

I like the Zegna colognes (they make more besides Essenza).  I also like John Varvatos, and I just smelled a new Bulgari one the other day that was pretty light.  Can't remember the name.  (All at Nordies)

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## lara (Oct 21, 2006)

You can't go wrong with something like Dior Higher Energy. It's crisp, neutral and totally inoffensive.

Scent is a personal thing; unless you take him shopping to pick out a scent, it's best to stick to something pleasantly middle of the road.


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gio and Marc Jacobs for Men are my two absolute favorites, they are masculine and aren't strong or offensive.  give them a sniff sometime!_

 
acqua di Gio is a little pricey, but it'll show the love! and it smells so good!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_....Scent is a personal thing; unless you take him shopping to pick out a scent, it's best to stick to something pleasantly middle of the road._

 
Good point, as always.


----------



## Lil_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Definitly Aqua Di Geo is GOOD my younger bro has it. 

I highly recommend Jean Paul Gaultier cologne here's a pic of it I don't know the name of that cologne since he has several different smells of cologne but here's a pic of the bottle. <img src="http://img.epinions.com/images/opti/b3/65/8935216LeMale_m-resized200.jpg"> check that out at your nearest counter and give it a smell. 

Gucci Envy is very good too I love that one too.

Ralph Laurn Blue is a good one too


----------



## Rennah (Apr 16, 2008)

My absolute favorite is Dunhill Desire.
It smells so sexy.


----------



## KikiB (Apr 18, 2008)

A good one NOT to get-well anything by Azzaro: I got a bottle for the guy I liked at the time for Christmas because it was the one that he wore...even though I think it is absolutely hideous. What ended up happening after I got it for him...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as good ones go, I haven't really smelled a lot of them but take into account what YOU would want him to wear, if you don't know his exact tastes. Just don't go anything really peppery.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Apr 18, 2008)

I second (third?) Acqua Di Gio! It's delicious, and I can't really see it being offensive to anyone.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 18, 2008)

Burberry brit & Cerrutti smell so yummy on men


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 28, 2008)

I love Burberry Brit on men!


----------

